# b13 aftermarket headlight feedback



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

how many of you guys would be intereested in aftermarket headlamps for the b13. they might be projectors, but if not they will still have black houseing, maybe one piece, give me some feedback on how many people would be interested. 
mav


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah i would. i just wanna make a little prediction about this project: you'll give up and we'll never hear anything about it again till someone else decides to try it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Word.

Not to dampen anyone's spirits, or anything.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I would like it. :thumbup:, but I agree with the others.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ahh dont listen to em...go for it. hehe..i dunno. i would love another performance part for the b13. what happens if alot more b13 pop up and we all have the same setups. ....all have b14 rims, tsuru heads and tails, everyone has ser wings and gtir hoods

good luck bro


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

this wouldnt be a performance part.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey dry boy....did you notice i forgot the letters 'TH' in the word ''thEM'' as well.

whats ur point. are you trying to tell me that head lights dont add performance/hp to my car???????
obviously they dont. and im sorry, but when i post. i tend to use the word performance in place of aftermarket. just a mistake. g's. 
"What a flamers"

ill end this with a calm '  '


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I was just bustin your balls.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

'mom...that man^said balls


----------



## BBDETSER (Nov 24, 2003)

well, back to the matter at hand, count me in for a set of those baby's


----------

